# Solved: Need help with buying new computer.



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know if this is the right place to put this. But I am interested in buying a new computer. I've never had a new computer and I just want to know if this is a good one to buy. Its two of them. Its a laptop for $400, and a desktop for $500. Like I said I don't know anything about computers so im just going to write down what I read. 


Compaq Presario
V5305WM Laptop Computer
Mobile AMD Sempron Processor 3300+
512 MB DDR Memory 60 GB Hard Drive
Reads DVD's and burns CD's

eMachines 
W3507 Desktop Computer
Intel Celeron D Processor 352
512 MB DDR2 Memory 120 GB Hard Drive
Reads and writes DVD's 
Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005

I need a computer because I have classes online. Also I need one with alot of space because I have alot of music files. Is the price right?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Alicia, I would rather see you looking at Dell machines than either of the two you have listed.

Check www.dell.com and you can get both cheaper. I have never had any luck with HP/Compaq or Emachines.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay. But what kind of computer do I need? Because I need a computer because of the online classes and my music files. So what systems and programs would I need and the type of memory and things like that?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Do you have a friend or a relative that is tech savvy that can sit down with you and go over what you intend to do with the machines?

What you intend to do as far as online classes and music can be done with a fairly simple machine. Add some gaming into the mix and you may need more. 

My wife liked games like solitaire and little point and click games. She could have played those on a basic machine but I built her a better one anyway. You need to sit down with someone and go to the dell site and go over what you need the machine to do.

Classes and music could be done with anything with a decent sound card and decent storage for the music files.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

No, I don't have anyone that can help with my computer questions. Basically what I need my computer to do is the classes, music files and alot of space to save things like homework. The computer will be used by my whole family which consists of 5 people. I also need something that I won't have to update for a while. I don't really know how to shop for a computer, so if you could, could you tell me the things to look for when buying a new computer?


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

I think I found a computer that sounds good. But I don't know. What about this one?

HP Pavailion A1600N Media Center Desktop Computer, 2.0 GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor 3800+

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor 3800+ for TRUE Multi-tasking, 2.0 GHz 
1024MB PC2-4200 DDR2 SDRAM memory
200GB (7200 RPM) Serial-ATA (SATA) hard disk drive
SuperMulti DVD Burner with LightScribe Technology
NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE Graphics card

Additional Features:

Front panel 9-in-1 memory card reader [supports Smart Media, xD, MultiMedia Card, Secure Digital (SD), Compact Flash I, Compact Flash II, Microdrive, Memory Stick and Memory Stick Pro] 
7 USB 2.0 port(s) (3 FRONT, 4 Back) 
2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) port(s) (1 FRONT, 1 back) 
Microphone/line-in/line-out (Front and Back) 2 PS/2, Digital Audio (Out), LAN, Rear speaker out/Side speaker out/Center (subwoofer) 
VGA - Out (Back) 
Software: Photosmart Premier, Sonic MyDVD Plus, Microsoft Works 8, Microsoft Office Student and Teacher Edition 2003, Adobe Reader 7.0, Norton Internet Security 2006, Quicken New User Edition 2006, Microsoft Money 2006


----------



## jaredj (Oct 16, 2004)

Just a coment here:
In our family we have had IBM, Compaq, HP, Dell, and 
an AOL "optimized" pc 
the one that has given me the MOST problems: IBM <--most expensive
the one that has given me the LEAST: AOL (go figure!) <--least expensive
Also I would never reccommend Compaq NOR HP to anyone.
The Dell, I haven't personally used. My Daughter is in MedSchool and has purchased a Dell.
She's known for being gifted intellectually and if she would choose Dell for her schooling
I would say it's got to be a good choice.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Alicia828 - If you NEED something PORTABLE, then get a NOTEBOOK - but desktops do have larger HDs and are typically faster and allow you to UPGRADE easier than a notebook (change drives, add RAM, etc)

The HP 1600N is a fine computer. They go for about $500~550 on the shelf. I was going to recommend something like that from your original post. Its more than ENOUGH power for you. HP/Compaq makes a $650 notebook with a 15" screen with simular stats - but with 512mb of RAM.

NOTE: Compaq and HP desktops use 100% the same parts. But they put in faster parts on the HP side... so you could save about $50 on a Compaq version.

NOTE: HPAQ computers come with a lot of junk. uinstall the games, Norton Antivirus Trial and the Internet helper. You can get back about 150mb. Download ZONEALARM from zonealarm.com and AVGFree from free.grisoft.com - both work better than NORTON.

Dell desktops are the same junk (if not worse) than HPAQ. If you get top-end DELL and pay for their gold support, then you'll get something good.

PS: sometimes you'll get a free 17" CRT monitor with the desktop.


----------



## dwnwiththaclown (Nov 11, 2006)

I just bought a computer for almost the same reason actually but If you want alot of memory and etc the 1024mb and 200gb sounds good and you are heading in the right direction i think. I am not a computer wiz but i have done my homework and I know people who know alot about computers too. As they were saying, the brand is something you need to look at to. I have heard horror stories about dell from alot of reliable people and what i have been told mostly is that dell is great at advertising but ok computers. Also, if you want a fast computer you need to check out the processing speed and if you get a laptop (which i suggest you do-more convenient) you might want to consider having a wireless network card inside of the computer. I bought my laptop off of e-bay, i know it sounds scary but i checked into who was selling it, how much they have sold, and what their rating was. I also got a warranty with the laptop. the laptop and the warranty costed me a total of $669 plus the software. the laptop is only 11 months old. I thought it was awesome. If i had bought it new it would have been over twice as much. just a thought. well anyways good luck!!! hope i could help a little.


----------



## BrnAgn93 (Nov 13, 2006)

I just bought an eMachine...exactly like the one you are thinking about buying...DO NOT buy it...it is very slow and 128MB of your ram will be consumed by your Video Memory.

That's why I signed up on this site today (11-12-06), so that I could get help because it's so SLOW and hangs up all the time.

I would NEVER do it again! Run, Run, RUN!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

alicia828 said:


> I think I found a computer that sounds good. But I don't know. What about this one?
> 
> HP Pavailion A1600N Media Center Desktop Computer, 2.0 GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor 3800+
> 
> ...


 Now you are "cooking" this has everything you need and these days if I bought bench macines they would be HP, I think they are on "top of the heap". one last thgought is I would be buying at www.hpshopping.com as they will beat any store prices and throw in the freebies such as shipping and others....


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

HPShopping prices were higher than what BestBuy and FRYs offers.

With build almost like in the store (3800+ / 1GB / 250GB HD / Slot reader) was $740 Custom build with no option for a better CPU) - but by clicking on NEED a PC TODAY, it pulledup another one with the X2-4200 and 2GB RAM for $720 (After rebates).

Fry's still has the 1600n for $600 off shelf + $50 mail in rebate. (x2 4200) or save $50 for the x2 3800.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

BrnAgn93 said:


> I just bought an eMachine...exactly like the one you are thinking about buying...DO NOT buy it...it is very slow and 128MB of your ram will be consumed by your Video Memory.
> 
> That's why I signed up on this site today (11-12-06), so that I could get help because it's so SLOW and hangs up all the time.


Emachines/Gateway isn't that bad... usually  Anything with a Celeron CPU is TOO SLOW (not always, but by todays standards it is. Hey, My Celeron 333Mhz was a good deal back then!)

Your hang ups could be spyware and junk software that came with the Emachine or you've recently got infected from the interent. WindowsXP doesn't come with a decent firewall. Get ZoneAlarm from zonealarm.com - its free.

You should be able to POP out that Celeron and buy a Pentium D 930D CPU, 3.0Ghz for about $140, get the BOX version which includes a fan. But start a new thread on this.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

I decided to build a computer with Dell. Its the Dell Dimension E520. This is what I have:


My Components 
PROCESSOR Pentium® D Processor 820 with Dual Core Technology (2.80GHz, 800FSB) 
OPERATING SYSTEM Genuine Windows® XP Media Center 2005 Edition
UPGRADE TO WINDOWS VISTA No Express Upgrade to Windows Vista Selected 
MEMORY 1GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz- 2DIMMs 
HARD DRIVE 250GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache 
OPTICAL DRIVE Dual Drives: 16x DVD-ROM Drive + 16x DVD+/-RW 
MONITOR No Monitor 
VIDEO CARD 256MB nVidia Geforce 7300LE TurboCache 
SOUND Integrated Sound Blaster®Audigy HD Software Edition 

My Accessories 
SPEAKERS No speakers (Speakers are required to hear audio from your system) 
KEYBOARD & MOUSE Dell USB Keyboard and Dell 2-button Scroll Mouse 
FLOPPY & MEDIA READER No Floppy Drive Included 
MODEM 56K PCI Data Fax Modem 
OPTIONAL PORTS IEEE 1394 Adapter

My Software 
PRODUCTIVITY No productivity suite- Includes Microsoft Works 8. DOES NOT INCLUDE MS WORD 
ANTI-VIRUS & SECURITY No Security Subscription 
PHOTOS, MUSIC & MORE! No preinstalled software 
BURN & VIDEO EDITING Roxio Creator Plus:Burn,Copy CD Music/Data,Backup,Label(CD-RW/DVD+RW only) 

My Service 
WARRANTY AND SERVICE 1Yr Ltd Warranty and At-Home Service
DIAL-UP INTERNET ACCESS 6 Months of EarthLink Internet Access Included 

ALSO INCLUDED WITH YOUR SYSTEM 
Mouse Mouse included in Wireless, Laser or Bluetooth Package 
Adobe Software Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 7.0 
Network Interface Integrated 10/100 Ethernet 
Future Operating Systems Windows Vista Capable 
Miscellaneous Award Winning Service and Support 

Costs $668

Is there anything that I should have gotten? Is there anything I should have left off? Is there anything worth upgrading?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

looks pretty good to me!


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

No monitor?

No speakers? 

No floppy drive is no problem but be aware none is included. I guess you'll pick up a USB drive.

You should also be looking at the Anti-Virus/Security for it comes with none - buy it on sale locally but you MUST have it.

Don't worry about the productivity suite for if you buy the Office Teacher/Student Edition you will save money.

I would say this configuration went the wrong way for it's already high as it is - Dell always has great deals but this doesn't sound like one to me.

You may want to rethink your options before you sign on the dotted line....


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Slightly confusing as some of your pasting says Mouse / no mouse etc.

Pay the $10 for them to mail you the WindowsVista DVD.

Remove the trial Norton AntiVirus.
Get: http://free.grisoft.com - get the FREE AntiVirus software.
www.zonealarm.com - get free Firewall.
www.lavasoft.com - get free AntiSpam Software
www.openoffice.org - Free Office Package. Or buy the StudentTeacher MSOffice03 for $110 at most stores.

Enjoy


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

When it says mouse/ no mouse, it is restating all the questions they asked me and then giving the answer. Why isn't this a good deal? Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I see the price of $668 to be a FAIR from Dell... Not great - but its what you wanted. The 7300LE adds some value and some gaming ability and its not the usual JUNK intel on-board video. Its not like you're paying $1000 for it!

A friend is buying a MAC PRO soon... Its about $5000 with the 24" LCD screen (So the PC itself is $4000). If he went with 4GB RAM, it would be $6000! Anyways, its worth it to him because its a MAC. But for $1800~2000, I could build or buy a PC with MORE HORSE power. So I think its NOT as good of a deal. One reason the MAC costs so much is the stupid INTEL Memory design and the ULTRA fancy case design which makes it look like a Space Craft on the inside. (Most MAC people don't ever look inside... so er...)


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Is Dell a good brand? Is there anything better? Anything cheaper?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Depends... Dell is no better than HPaq, Gateway or Acer.

1 - How much do you want to spend? (prefered and MAX)
2 - What do you plan to do? Basic stuff (internet/word processing) or Gaming (what games) or workstation (3D-Animation, Video)

A basic system will work well for about $600 (monitor and all).

Usually - the money you spend on a Dell - you could get a PC today for a bit less, rather than wait 2-4 weeks.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Unless I missed it you've changed from the original question of getting two computers, one desktop and one laptop. Is that right? It makes a huge difference in cost if you are now down to one purchase. That translates into a different machine. Also I don't understand buying a Microsoft media center 2005 operating system PC at this point. Did you not want a Vista install for some reason?


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes, im getting one machine. A desktop. I built a computer with Dell. It has Vista, but I really don't think I would like it (Too complicated). Is there any way I can remove that and get XP? Should I? It costs $794. Is that too much? Is there anything I should upgrade or leave off? Mostly we're just going to use it for music, videos, homework, burning cd's and normal computing. 

My Components 
PROCESSOR Intel® Core2 Duo Processor E6300 (1.86GHz, 1066 FSB) 
OPERATING SYSTEM Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium 
MONITOR No Monitor 
MEMORY 1GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz- 2DIMMs 
HARD DRIVE 250GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache 
OPTICAL DRIVE Dual Drives: 16x DVD-ROM Drive + 16x DVD+/-RW 
VIDEO CARD 256MB nVidia Geforce 7300LE TurboCache 
SOUND Integrated Sound Blaster®Audigy HD Software Edition 

My Accessories 
SPEAKERS No speakers (Speakers are required to hear audio from your system) 
KEYBOARD & MOUSE Dell USB Keyboard and Dell 2-button Scroll Mouse 
FLOPPY & MEDIA READER No Floppy Drive Included 
MODEM 56K PCI Data Fax Modem 

My Software 
PRODUCTIVITY Microsoft Works 8. DOES NOT INCLUDE MS WORD 
ANTI-VIRUS & SECURITY No security subscription (McAfee 30-day trial) 
PHOTOS, MUSIC & MORE! No Entertainment software pre-installed edit 

My Service 
WARRANTY AND SERVICE 1Yr Ltd Warranty and At-Home Service 
DIAL-UP INTERNET ACCESS 6 Months of EarthLink Internet Access Included ALSO INCLUDED WITH YOUR SYSTEM 
Mouse Mouse included in Wireless, Laser or Bluetooth Package 
Adobe Software Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 7.0 
Network Interface Integrated 10/100 Ethernet 
Miscellaneous Award Winning Service and Support 
Labels Windows Vista Premium


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

No, I'd leave Vista on the machine unless it's Vista Basic. Nope, I see it's the Premium version. Vista has better security (especially if the whole family will be using it) and Premium has Media Center built in. It's the operating system for the near future at least while support for XP will eventually dry up. You'd be far better off with a clean install of Vista then overwriting XP later with an upgrade.

The only thing I see is 2 optical drives. If money is getting short I'd pull the DVD ROM drive since the DVD +/-RW will play as well as record. I'd use the money saved to add one more GB of memory. 2GBs is the sweet spot today, especially with Vista. If money's not a problem then keep the two optical drives if you really need two.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

PS: I think someone mentioned it before, rather than sign up for McAfee I'd uninstall it completely and install AVG free. It's free and in my opinion and most others better anti-virus software.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

So what does the DVD Rom drive do?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

It just plays back DVDs while the other drive plays back and records. Some people like to have a read unit and a record unit to copy disks one to one. I used to in the old days when caching a disk to the hard drive was kind of time consuming and drives had space limitations but today that's certainly not the case. It's also far more reliable today.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah... in the OLD days - 2 drives were also important because of costs. A CD-R drive used to cost $800 - but even at $300 or so, it was far more expensive than the -$100 CD-ROM drives and we didn't want to "wear out" the more expensive drive.

I haven't needed a 2nd drive in over 4 years... saves power, weight, costs, etc.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

alicia828 said:


> It costs $794. Is that too much? Is there anything I should upgrade or leave off? Mostly we're just going to use it for music, videos, homework, burning cd's and normal computing.
> 
> My Components
> PROCESSOR Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E6300 (1.86GHz, 1066 FSB)
> ...


I think its too expensive... and with the wait. Keep in mind, you can cancel it.

HP has just refreshed their product line (The silver cases were getting OLD) to some thing quite modern. This PC performs about the same and has more features than the Dell, and its only $580 online line or on the shelf. ($30 have it in 3-5 days) or pay the $50 in tax and have it today.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ategoryId=pcmcat103700050061&id=1173577986861

AMD X2 4200 / 1GB DDR / 250GB HD / DVD-RW drive. It has these features over the Dell:
- Multimedia keyboard
- Firewire [IEEE 1394] ports (front & back) {Dell charges $30 extra for the card}
- Media Card slots (for cameras, etc) {Dell charges $30 extra}

Now, it doesn't include the 7300LE card, but the on-board video isn't much slower than the 7300. The HP is far more flexible to upgrade if you DO NEED gaming abilities. The GF7600GT from Gigabyte (fanless) is $130 from www.newegg.com and is about 4-5 times faster than the 7300.

That would be $710. Of if you just want DVI, add the $40 7300 card.

Check it out in the stores... its a bit nicer than Dell (IMHO).

They even have a special for that HP above. Get is as a package dell with a 19" widescreen monitor and junky HP scanner/printer for $780. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...11&skuId=999970000050011&type=product&count=3

But 19" monitors are cheap nowadays.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Alot of people told me that I shouldn't buy a computer from a store like Best Buy or Walmart and places like that. Im getting really confused.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well, it can be confusing because a lot of people get screwed at Big Box do everything stores like Best Buy. I'd never buy memory in one as it's got a 100% markup over NewEgg for instance but you can do OK with a complete machine. Where people get hung up is with all the add on warranties and special service packages that aren't needed and cost a bundle.

If you want the model on display and it's got the specs you want then OK but if it has 1GB of memory and you want 2GBs then the charge for adding the RAM will floor you.

Then of course comes the sales pitch for everything else that you need with that computer such as a Boeing 747 to transport it and a LazyBoy to sit correctly and on and on. 

If you can stay away from what you don't want and ignore the hassle then it's OK. I bought my wife a Gateway laptop at Best Buy just after Christmas and it was a good bargain and just what she wanted.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

PS: Just looked at Complier's recommendation and it's a good machine (I'm partial to AMD processors, all my machines are AMD) but again I'd definitely move to 2GBs of RAM especially with shared video. The best way to do that is to buy it from NewEgg and install it yourself but it may violate the warranty of HP, Compiler may know. I've never bought an HP machine.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

I really don't know how to install anything and I have no one to help me. What is shared video?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Shared or integrated video / graphics means that the machine doesn't have it's own separate graphics card with it's own memory (RAM). The graphics are placed on the motherboard and share the overall system memory to operate. In other words whenever the machine is on some of the 1GB memory on a machine is being siphoned off to display what you see on the screen. Since Windows Vista needs memory to operate all it's functions 1GB is not enough. Yes it will run but you'll see marked improvement with 2 GBs. I still recommend you get Vista with either machine you choose but always look for 2GBs of RAM.

As far as not knowing how to install it don't feel bad, though it's very easy 90% of computer owners don't know how either. Just order it with 2GBs and be done with it.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

er... more people in the store get paid $8 per hr to sell you whatever they have.

All pre-built low-end systems (typically $1000 or less) are the same levels of junk. But you are generally getting a good deal by todays standards because the systems are SO cheap.

You're not getting the fastest, and all are running fast enough to run WinXP very well and Vista pretty good (especially if you disable eye-candy and junk). Dell, HP, Compaq (HPaq), Acer, Gateway/eMachines - They all come from 2-3 Chinese factories... they make the computers, Those "name brands" only design the bezels and sell them.

So you should buy the best deal. Unless you're gaming - a fairly $600 AMD64x2 or Core2 with a 1 GB RAM will handle todays tasks just fine. None of these companies are going to sell you pure-crap that fails because that costs THEM money. They don't want you to call them for help... it eats into their profits. And no fun for you anyways. All these companies have LAME support from over-seas...

When you order online to Dell... or any other computer company, there is no idiot to talk to you, nor is there an expert. For the most part, Dell just charges way to much when HPaq/Acer gives you more for your money... and you get it today.

I have confirmed for example, the new HPAQs can handle the Dual-slot-area video cards - which is something the low-end (most sold) Dell computers. If you need to replace a failed Power Supply - its far easier to buy one off the shelf for $45~75 from CompUSA that will fit - rather, forcing it to fit into a Dell which is slighly off-standard. Or mail order a more expensive aftermarket Power SUpply that does fit into a Dell that starts at $100+.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

alicia828:

Installing a video card or memory is very easy. Remove 2 thumb-screws, pull the side off. ground yourself (touch the PSU with the power off) - then unplug it - pop in new memory (fit in one way) and video card (fits in one way). Make sure they are inserted all the way since they have long connectors (4-6 inches). Put cover back on. Install drivers from CD-ROM for video card.

Since you do not seem to be a gamer or power user - the 1GB version should be okay. And with HPAQ, I think you should still be able adjust how much RAM is shared with video (example: instead of 256, set it to 64 or 16mb even)

Remove the junky Mcaffe or Norton Antivirus, junk software such as Wild Tangent, and other promotional stuff. Download the free software I list on my SIG... er, just AVG.. but get Adaware 1.06 and Spybot Search & Destory 1.4 from www.download.com

PS: If you want 2GB of RAM (which I dont think you need) the Acer bundle is $820:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...oryId=pcmcat103700050050&id=pcmprd69900050006

A slightly slower CPU, but it has 2GB. Its not as "advanced" looking as the NEW black HPs, but Acer doesn't stuff their systems with a lot of bloat ware.

PS: Also to save money, you can use OPEN OFFICE from www.openoffice.org - its FREE and about a 5min download. Its very MS-Office compatible. The new MSOffice2007 is less compatible with previous Office and a completely different interface... The Student Teacher Edition is $150 at any store.

griffinspc : 
The cheapest HP with 2gb pre-installed is $760 (AMD64 x2 4800) - the NEW HPs apparently have 128mb of dedicated RAM with user/Vista control to scale that up to 400mb.

With VistaBasic, it ran pretty good on a 512mb system. I think when the reviewers did performance comparisions with Vista, they were only using Ultimate or Premo.
http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=2917&p=1

Keep in mind this about the new HPAQs, they only have 2 memory slots and both are filled!

Oh, I am shocked - but Best Buy is stocking Kingston RAM in their stores and at good prices. $40 for 512mb DDR2 @ 677Mhz ($80 GB for 2 or a single stick).


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> griffinspc :
> The cheapest HP with 2gb pre-installed is $760 (AMD64 x2 4800) - the NEW HPs apparently have 128mb of dedicated RAM with user/Vista control to scale that up to 400mb.


I know it will run with 1GB but I'd take the 2GB if it's offered and if she can afford it.



> With VistaBasic, it ran pretty good on a 512mb system. I think when the reviewers did performance comparisions with Vista, they were only using Ultimate or Premo.


I started running the RC1 release of Vista Ultimate about 7 months ago and 512 was a crawl, I bumped that up to 1GB and as you say it was alright but with the Areo enabled and Media center, 2 GBs is definitley a good idea. I guess I just feel that get it now and not worry about it later is a good strategy for people who don't really want to crack the case. Also they both come with Premium edition.



> Oh, I am shocked - but Best Buy is stocking Kingston RAM in their stores and at good prices. $40 for 512mb DDR2 @ 677Mhz ($80 GB for 2 or a single stick).


 Well color me fainted


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Keep in mind, Ultimate version - even thou it is disabling features, is still using more resources than BASIC... but 1GB is the least I'd recommend as well.... even for WinXP.

Yeah... I was about to walk out the store until he said the price and I looked at it... not bad. A friend just bought 2GB for $140 at frys - its PDi - and he really wanted it, so we'll try it out...


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Right now, im looking at this one:
http://reviews.cnet.com/HP_Pavilion_SlimLine_s3020n_PC/4505-3118_7-32391038.html?tag=prod.txt.1
$579.99 at Circuit City
What do you think?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well off the top I'd have some misgivings. You're back to $600.00 with no monitor so add $150.00 or more for that. It seems in the specs to have a CD & DVD reader but no recording capability which seems odd, maybe it's just an oversight in the spec sheet since in the review it mentions lightscribe. Are you planning on buying it at the mortar and brick store or on-line at Circuit City's website? You can add some RAM to 2GBs online. If you'd like I'll see what I can put together for you this morning. Maybe I'll find something I like better for the money, maybe not. What's the absolute top end budget you have to spend?


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

About $650. Yeah. I was planning on buying it at the store. Or trying to see if I can find one at Best Buy.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

OK, $650. At the store you'll add tax and like I said a monitor so that may be the best bet for you. It's a good machine and expandable so as I said probably too many times you may want 2GBs of RAM one day and that machine will allow for expansion according to the review. Adding the RAM at a later date is no big deal. You can do it with some advice from us or take it to a mom & pop shop and have it done.

When you get it you're first step is to use Add / Remove software in Control Panel and rid yourself of all the crappy special offer and proprietary junk they put on these machines, what the reviewer called Icon clutter. Don't just delete the icons, I was kind of surprised the reviewer used the word delete because so many new user's think that just deleting the icon removes the program. If you need help with that just start a new thread and we'll walk you through it. There's also some great FREE software for anti-virus that we can help you download and install. Just remember NOT to start surfing all over the web until you have anti-virus protection in place. That's No. 1.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

PS: I just noticed at the Circuit City online store the same machine's specs show Built-in 802.11gb wireless which is a nice addition. The price is the same on line with $50.00 mail in rebates. They charge tax at Circuit City on-line so I'd get it at your store.

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/HP-P...76327/catOid/-12962/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Im really liking this computer. But I have a question. When I read the Specifications on Circuit City it has zero's under expansion: http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Spec...7/rpem/ccd/productDetailSpecification.do#tabs

But at Best Buy it has expansion bays. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...+S3020n+Desktop&type=product&id=1173578368112

Is it a diferent computer or something? Because in the future I would like to add more memory and another hard drive.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Also, (sorry about all the questions!!) I saw another computer. It looks like the same one as the first one, but cheaper. Is there anything different or better about this one or should I stick with the first one?

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Spec...4/rpem/ccd/productDetailSpecification.do#tabs


----------



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

Seems that if they are both the same product # (S3020N) then one of the sites has the wrong specifications or an error in specifications. So go to the actual HP site and read the specifications from there, to see which is actually right:

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...lion Slimline s3020n Desktop PC&lang=en&cc=us

You can also google that specific model, to see what's being said in general about it, sometimes you'll come across other users comments.

But I have an HP a1540n bought it last year (also bought a warranty) and I have had no issues with it. It's superfast with plenty of room for music and upgrades.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Don't worry about the questions, that's why we work here. The one you found looks good with the additions you want to make in the future. The Best Buy has an *external 5.25* drive bay listed and one 3.5. The HP Pavilion Desktop PC (A6000N) has an internal 5.25 and 3.5. This also has a faster processor. I hate these crappy spec listings though. The A6000N doesn't say what the available PCI slots are just that there are 2. The overview however says, "_PCI-Express x16 slot: This fast interface lets you add new cards with even more powerful graphics/video capability._" which is what you want for the future. It has 3 front USB and 4 rear USB as well as 2 1394 Firewire.

All in all I'd go with the A6000N for roughly the same money. I think you'd be very happy with it.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Its a cute little box... While it may have an x16 slot for video (you can check on www.hp.com for the CORRECT INFO) - The case only allows for mini slots. And adding a high-performance video card creates a lot of heat for a little box.

It has 1 expansion slot to work with. For basic usage - its a neat little box.

Add a 19" monitor for $200 and you're still at $750... cheaper than the Dell  And almost just as unexandable. (If not important, then don't worry about it).

Expansion issue is ONLY to do with gaming... and easy replacement of parts.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

I looked on the HP website about the A6000N. And it has different specifications. On the HP site it has 1024MB for memory and for hard drive it says 120GB. http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...ktops&subcat1=retail&catLevel=3#defaultAnchor

But on the Best Buy and Circuit city, it has 1GB and 250MB.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...Pavilion+a6000n&type=product&id=1173577986861

Im not very smart when it comes to computers. Is that the same?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

No but don't worry, 1024 is 1GB RAM or memory that is the same, the difference in hard drive size is odd but when you get to the store just ask what size is the hard drive. These specs on all these sites are terrible because the manufacturers like HP, Dell, Acer, etc., may change parts before they can change the website. Either way I think you did pretty well.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Does anyone know what kind of monitor can hook up to that one? Because I have my own monitor and I was wondering do all monitors fit all computers?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Another yes and no answer, is your monitor a CRT (big and heavy) or a LCD (flat, thin and light) ?


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Its a CRT. But I like it. Its good enough for me.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

CRT means you can use it with most any computer unless it's really ancient.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't know how old it is really. On the monitor it says NEC and MultiSync XE21. So can I use it with the computer im getting?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Yup!


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Lil's computer... BIG MONITOR!!!


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you! I bought my new computer today! So far its working great. I got the HP model a6000n. Is anyone familar with it? Also, with a new computer is there anything I should install or uninstall?


----------



## ste2223 (Sep 2, 2004)

alicia828 said:


> Thank you! I bought my new computer today! So far its working great. I got the HP model a6000n. Is anyone familar with it? Also, with a new computer is there anything I should install or uninstall?


First off install your antivirus and firewall software. Do this without connecting up the internet connection if possible.

As for uninstalling I go through the 'Add and Remove Programs' list and uninstall things you know you will never use.

But yeah deffo get the AV and Firewall on there asap.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Uninstall things i'll never use? I don't know. I just don't want to uninstall the wrong thing. I will just list all the things I don't know what is and can you tell me if I should uninstall it?

Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution- Hewlet Packard
Hardware Diagnostic Tools- PC-Doctor Inc.
HP Connections(remove only)
HP Customer Experience Enhancements- Hewlet Packard
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)- Microsoft Corporation 
muvee autoProducer 5.0- muvee Technologies
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver- Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

How do I know if I have a Firewall because I think I do. In HP Total Care Advisor it say I have a Firewall installed.

And also in the start up there is some things I don't understand. What is KbdStub.EXE? It doesnt say who its made by. And what is soft thinks Launcher made by soft thinks? 

Sorry for al the questions! I am just so afraid that I am going to break this computer. 

Thanx.


----------



## TeeJayP (Jul 4, 2007)

You coudn't give me a Compaq Computer.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

This is your computer: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/e...3158-12133158-12133158-79732772-80127167.html

So far, with Vista and HP - there is almost no JUNKWARE to remove.

1 - 2GB of RAM would be recommended.

2 - go to www.zonealarm.com - or downloads.com and type in Zonealarm. Their latest Firewall is finally Vista compatible.... Vista's firewall is on be default - its just mostly useless. When you install ZA, it may cause the system to shut-off the built in one.

3 - unless you drop your computer, you won't break it. Unless your working under the hood on Vista, you're not going to break it. When the UAC bugs you enough, go to User Account Settings to turn it off (It'll be on the left side of the window).


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

TeeJayP said:


> You coudn't give me a Compaq Computer.


Okay, I'll take it....


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

The one thing without seeing your machine of course is Wild Tangent games. Many of the new machines from major names like gateway, HP and others come with about two dozen installed games by this company. they're on line games that in my humble opinion are adware, spyware, malware traps. Whenever someone brings me a machine they just bought to clean up these always go to the graveyard.

Other crap is McAfee and Norton bloatware, AOL and trial anything. Then once cleared I run Ccleaner, defrag (although with Vista it's a brainless tool now that takes forever manually) and then create a manual System Restore point. Now I tell people, have fun. I strongly recommend a manual restore point on any new machine when it's as clean as a baby's butt.

By the way, congratulations on your new machine.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

I had Ccleaner on my last computer. I guess I need to download it on this one. Also, I want to buy some memory for my computer. I looked online and I think I need Kingston Technology memory. This is my computer:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8295392&st=HP+a6000n&type=product&id=1173577986861
Is this the right memory? And is it easy to install?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Kingston is a brand - not a type. Many brands will work, some better than others.

But it depends on some factors:
1 - How many RAM slots do you have? 2 or 4?
2 - How many RAM slots are filled, 1 or 2? (two is better for performance)
3 - What KIND of RAM do you currently have: HP should be using 533mhz DDR2 - but they come with TIMING differences. But this is usually less of an issue if you have 2 RAM slots filled and 2 empty.... buy 2 sticks of RAM to fill those slots.
4 - Will new memory behave with current memory? You won't know until you try.

Download PCWizard from my SIG below. CLick on the icon of a PC box (right of default) says Mainboard and clic on MEMORY. It will tell you which slots you have filled, and who made the RAM, type, speed, timing, etc. Example fom mine:
Manufacturer :	OCZ 
Part Number :	OCZ4001024ELPE 
Type :	DDR-SDRAM PC-3200 (200 MHz) - [DDR-400] 
Size :	1024 MB (2 rows, 4 banks) 
Module Buffered :	No 
Module Registered :	No 
Width :	64-bit 
Max. Burst Length :	8 
Refresh :	Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh 
Voltage :	SSTL 2.5v 
CAS Latency (tCL) :	2.5 clocks @200 MHz 
RAS to CAS (tRCD) :	3 clocks @200 MHz 
RAS Precharge (tRP) :	2 clocks @200 MHz 
Cycle Time (tRAS) :	5 clocks @200 MHz

So I have CAS 2.5 Latency, timings are 2-3-2-5

Because memory is CHEAP... I would say buy 2GB of RAM (2 x 1GB), which will give you 3GB total. And if there is incompatiblity, you'll have at least 2GB of RAM.

You may get away with putting in slighly faster 667Mhz DDR2 It'll either clock down to 533mhz and work with your current memory... or not.  I personally use 800Mhz in the low-cost workstations I build, adds only $3~5 to the cost of each PC. I am not HP selling 100+ Million PCs a year.

Here is a selection of 533mhz PC4200 DDR modules:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...147 1052308477 1052408147&bop=And&Order=PRICE

I'd go with $80 Corsair first choice... but the following are also trusted brands: Kingston, Crucial, PNY and GSKILL but cost $88~90.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, sorry. I didn't know it was a brand. But I bought it today. 2GB of Ram. I bought two 1GB. But My computer says I have 1.87 now when it was 897 or something. Is something on my computer using alot of my memory or is that correct?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Please install PC wizard and paste what it says about your MEMORY. We do not KNOW what you had in their peviously and what you have in there now.

Then you may want to remove your ORIGINAL memory, and see is you still get the 1.87GB free.... if so, then the two types of RAM hate each other.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

alicia828 said:


> Oh, sorry. I didn't know it was a brand. But I bought it today. 2GB of Ram. I bought two 1GB. But My computer says I have 1.87 now when it was 897 or something. Is something on my computer using alot of my memory or is that correct?


sounds like your pc has ob gfx is that right, thats where the 128~ mb is going


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE graphics with TurboCache and 128MB dedicated memory; up to 319MB total available memory as allocated by Windows Vista; high-definition audio (8-speaker support)


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

I downloaded PC Wizard. In Physical Memory it says 2048 MB. Is that good?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Please past the info from PC Wizard - Just like I did above.

Your PC came with 1GB RAM. You bought 2GB - you should have 3GB that is usable. As Bright says, 128mb is used for your ON-BOARD video... IF you don't play 3D Videogames, you can go into BIOS and reduce that to 64mb or 32mb.

So did you remove the original memory etc...


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay. Here it is:

General Information : 
A0 (RAS 0) :	512 (Single Bank) 
A1 (RAS 2) :	512 (Single Bank) 
A2 :	Empty 
A3 (RAS 6, RAS 7) :	1024 (Double Bank) 

Information SPD EEPROM (A0) : 
Manufacturer :	Samsung 
Part Number :	M3 78T6553EZS-CE6 
Serial Number :	7708A389 
Type :	DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) 
Format :	Regular UDIMM (133.35 x 3) 
Size :	512 MB (1 ranks, 4 banks) 
Module Buffered :	No 
Module Registered :	No 
Module EPP :	No 
Width :	64-bit 
Error Correction Capability :	No 
Max. Burst Length :	0 
Refresh :	Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh 
Voltage :	SSTL 1.8v 
Prefetch Buffer :	4-bit 
Manufacture :	Week 24 of 2007 
Supported Frequencies :	200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz 
CAS Latency (tCL) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz 
RAS to CAS (tRCD) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz 
RAS Precharge (tRP) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz 
Cycle Time (tRAS) :	9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz 
Min TRC :	12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz 

Information SPD EEPROM (A1) : 
Manufacturer :	Samsung 
Part Number :	M3 78T6553EZS-CE6 
Serial Number :	7708A391 
Type :	DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) 
Format :	Regular UDIMM (133.35 x 3) 
Size :	512 MB (1 ranks, 4 banks) 
Module Buffered :	No 
Module Registered :	No 
Module EPP :	No 
Width :	64-bit 
Error Correction Capability :	No 
Max. Burst Length :	0 
Refresh :	Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh 
Voltage :	SSTL 1.8v 
Prefetch Buffer :	4-bit 
Manufacture :	Week 24 of 2007 
Supported Frequencies :	200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz 
CAS Latency (tCL) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz 
RAS to CAS (tRCD) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz 
RAS Precharge (tRP) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz 
Cycle Time (tRAS) :	9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz 
Min TRC :	12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz 

Information SPD EEPROM (A3) : 
Manufacturer :	Kingston 
Part Number :	Unspecified 
Serial Number :	68095B08 
Type :	DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) 
Format :	Regular UDIMM (133.35 x 3) 
Size :	1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks) 
Module Buffered :	No 
Module Registered :	No 
Module EPP :	No 
Width :	64-bit 
Error Correction Capability :	No 
Max. Burst Length :	0 
Refresh :	Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh 
Voltage :	SSTL 1.8v 
Prefetch Buffer :	4-bit 
Manufacture :	Week 17 of 2007 
Supported Frequencies :	200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz 
CAS Latency (tCL) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz 
RAS to CAS (tRCD) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz 
RAS Precharge (tRP) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz 
Cycle Time (tRAS) :	9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz 
Min TRC :	12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz 

Memory Controller Information : 
Memory Controller :	DIMM 
Number of connectors :	4 
Max. Module Size :	1024 MB 
Max. Memory Size :	4096 MB 
Supported Speed :	70ns, 60ns, 50ns 
Supported Voltages :	2.9v 
Error Detection Method :	64-bit ECC 
Error Correction Capability :	None 
Current/Supported Interleave :	1-way/1-way 

How do you get to bios? And no I didn't remove the original memory. I was thinking about getting two more 1GB since I see that the original memory is only two 512's.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

Please help! I took my computer to Best Buy because when I installed the memory I bought, it wasn't reading all of it. They said that something was wrong with it. That I didn't do anything and that if I wanted they would exchange it for a different one. I couldn't exchange it for the same one because they didn't have anymore and it was discontinued. They said the processor was faster on the new one and it had a bigger hard drive. So I agreed. And I even paid for them to install the memory that I bought (4 1Gb's). But this computer seems to run slower or something. I don't know. Is there a difference in the computers? They seem the same but the one I have now makes noises and it runs kinda slower. Any help would be appreciated.

Here is the first computer: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...700050049&type=product&tab=1&id=1173577986861

Here is the one I have now: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...=Gateway+GT5432&type=product&id=1173577698266


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

alicia828 said:


> Please help! I took my computer to Best Buy because when I installed the memory I bought, it wasn't reading all of it. They said that something was wrong with it. That I didn't do anything and that if I wanted they would exchange it for a different one. I couldn't exchange it for the same one because they didn't have anymore and it was discontinued. They said the processor was faster on the new one and it had a bigger hard drive. So I agreed. And I even paid for them to install the memory that I bought (4 1Gb's). But this computer seems to run slower or something. I don't know. Is there a difference in the computers? They seem the same but the one I have now makes noises and it runs kinda slower. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Here is the first computer: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...700050049&type=product&tab=1&id=1173577986861
> 
> Here is the one I have now: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...=Gateway+GT5432&type=product&id=1173577698266


well ones a HP and the other a gateway, same specs, as far as whats listed, so maybe a MB chipset difference or something.

Noise is usually a fan or something shouldnt have anything much to do with speed, since you didnt benchmark your 1st one there no way to make a real comparison


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

What do you mean I didn't benchmark it? What does that mean? I want to know which one is the better computer. What else should I show you? (I really don't know.)

Here is the HP from its website with all the specs: http://www.shopping.hp.com/shopping/data_sheet/rx885aa.html

And here is the Gateway: 
http://www.gateway.com/retail/gt5432.php

Is there maybe something installed thats making it run slow? If so, here is my Hijack this logfile. Thanx.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 2:25:15 PM, on 7/13/2007
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Windows\zHotkey.exe
C:\Windows\ModPS2Key.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEUser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\Lisa\Downloads\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT5432
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT5432
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.gateway.com/g/sidepanel.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT5432
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\google\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShowWnd] ShowWnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ModPS2] ModPS2Key.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe /systray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigFix] c:\program files\Bigfix\bigfix.exe /atstartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgwlntf - C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\avgwlntf.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Resident Shield Service (AvgCoreSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgrssvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\Windows\System32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 6328 bytes


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

With what you POSTED on your memory specs.

Your original HP came with 2x 512mb SAMSUNG modules.

It says you installed only a single 1GB Kingston Module. Did you get 1 or 2 modules? And did you put them both in all the way?

The gateway shouldn't be slower but a bit faster...


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

I bought and installed 2 1GB Kingston memory modules. My computer was only reading one. I took it to Best Buy and they told me something was wrong with one of the memory slots. I installed them and the people at Best Buy installed them. And thats what they told me. The Gateway is slower starting up and shutting down. Also, it crashed a few times when I got it. I got it yesterday (July 12th). I don't know if I should keep it or try and exchange it. I try to explain everything in this post:

Please help! I took my computer to Best Buy because when I installed the memory I bought, it wasn't reading all of it. They said that something was wrong with it. That I didn't do anything and that if I wanted they would exchange it for a different one. I couldn't exchange it for the same one because they didn't have anymore and it was discontinued. They said the processor was faster on the new one and it had a bigger hard drive. So I agreed. And I even paid for them to install the memory that I bought (4 1Gb's). But this computer seems to run slower or something. I don't know. Is there a difference in the computers? They seem the same but the one I have now makes noises and it runs kinda slower. Any help would be appreciated.

Here is the first computer: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1173577986861

Here is the one I have now: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1173577698266


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

1 - Don't keep the machine... The first one didn't crash.... did it? And a new modern computer shouldn't feel slow (but Vista... ugh)...

2 - Unless you are using a 64bit version of Vista (which has ITS OWN PROBLEMS), stick to 3GB of RAM... but 4 maybe okay. But these PCs come with 1GB already, so dropping in another 2 is easy (should be)

3 - I've had a RAM problem like that myself, kinda. A stick went a little bad... it wouldn't work with another module (exact same), but worked great by itself.

4 - HP is always coming out with a "newer" model - but in reality - the difference between a bottom end $500 HP and a $800 model is the CPU speed and amount of RAM and HD. Functionality is the same.

5 - Sorry this isn't going well... If this were a NEW XP PC, it would be simple... a 1GB model... and you're DONE.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

alicia828 said:


> I bought and installed 2 1GB Kingston memory modules. My computer was only reading one. I took it to Best Buy and they told me something was wrong with one of the memory slots. I installed them and the people at Best Buy installed them. And thats what they told me. The Gateway is slower starting up and shutting down. Also, it crashed a few times when I got it. I got it yesterday (July 12th). I don't know if I should keep it or try and exchange it. I try to explain everything in this post:
> 
> Please help! I took my computer to Best Buy because when I installed the memory I bought, it wasn't reading all of it. They said that something was wrong with it. That I didn't do anything and that if I wanted they would exchange it for a different one. I couldn't exchange it for the same one because they didn't have anymore and it was discontinued. They said the processor was faster on the new one and it had a bigger hard drive. So I agreed. And I even paid for them to install the memory that I bought (4 1Gb's). But this computer seems to run slower or something. I don't know. Is there a difference in the computers? They seem the same but the one I have now makes noises and it runs kinda slower. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


now you can see why many of use put so much time and effort into learning how to build and take care of our own pc.
as was said I'd be kinda poed if a brand new pc was making noise and feeling slow, whats going to happen when you start loading programs on it?
I still cant for the life of me see why you would want Vista or 4gb of ram, I dont have that stuff and I'm a professional CAD tech who does 3D solid modeling 40-50 hours a week, this insane quest to contantly have more and more and bigger and bigger numbers, more ram , more hdd space, etc. with no thought given to the practicality of it seems crazy to me.
Sure you want your pc to last, well buying a big box brand ie, HP, Dell, Gateway is a sure way not to have it last IMO.
Best Buy has been condemed on TSG many times by folks having the same problems, buy a new pc, have problems bring it back, they give you another, more problems.
IMO if you cant build a pc you should find a reputible mom & pop pc shop in your area to have build one for you.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> I downloaded PC Wizard. In Physical Memory it says 2048 MB. Is that good?


The answer to that at that point is YES. Alicia, back on post 71 you wrote this then the next thing, wham, you go out and exchange the machine. Color me 

You've just spent from November 2006, the date you started this thread, getting advice and winding up with exactly what you wanted only to change it for no apparent reason. I'm not trying to be rude but at what point will you follow the advice you ask for?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

alicia828 said:


> What do you mean I didn't benchmark it? What does that mean? I want to know which one is the better computer. What else should I show you? (I really don't know.)


benchmark like run 3Dmark or something similar to compare it with the gateway, then you'd have an idea if this slowness is just imagined or real.
If I were you I'd pack the gateway up and return it, a new pc shouldnt be crashing, and it shouldnt need someone to look at a hjt file already. btw that should be posted in security, Im not sure anyone here in hw knows what theyre looking at.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm telling Best buy doesnt know what the heck theyre talking about, they get paid like $8/hr theyre not real pc techs, or course most of us here arent either


----------



## Pausebreak (Nov 1, 2006)

Actually, it sounds like you may have bought incompatible memory sticks. I know people who've mistakenly purchased desktop memory for their notebooks.

If you go to www.crucial.com, you can have your RAM checked. The results will give you the recommended RAM and the recommended number of sticks for either good or best performance. There are options to either enter your computer info and get recommendations or to have Crucial scan your system and give you recommendations (you can uninstall the small program afterward). I've used both methods and received the proper results.

After it gives you the info (DDR, DDR2, SO-DIMM, etc.), you can buy your RAM from anyone (Crucial, NewEgg, etc.).

And, as everyone else has said, I'd stay away from BestBuy for computer repairs. You should be able to find a local place that repairs computers or maybe even a student at nearby school who could take a look at it for a reasonable fee.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

if you go to www.komando.com she has a tip on what to look for in buying computers.
vicks


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

The thing is I had planned on getting the HP model a6000n. I bought it and everything was okay. I installed some memory (2 extra GB's). So that should have came up to 3 GB's. But instead it only read 2. I took it back to Best Buy so they could look at it. Im not as computer savvy as the rest of you so I have to pay other people (like Best Buy) to do it. They said that something was wrong with one of the memory slots. (Maybe I broke it, who knows.) They said I could keep it or exchange it for something else. Not the same model because it is discontinued. I didn't feel comfortable paying full price for something that is broken. I don't have money to waste. 2GB probably is good but if I bought 3GB's, 2 doesn't sound so good. So I chose to get a different computer. I took it home and it ran slow and kept crashing. Im not computer smart but I know thats not supposed to happen. So I brought that one back. I was going to get a refund but I would have to pay a 15% restocking fee. I decided to just look for one there. I got another HP. This time the model a6010n. Its working great so far. I don't know anything about Vista or Ram or anything else like that. So I don't know how much is enough. There's no one to build me a computer and I don't know any students who can look at my computer. Thank you so much for your help. The only question I have now is how to uninstall all the junk in my computer. I had a link for Vonage, ebay, and aol. But I didn't see anything in my uninstall menu. Is there any kind of program that I need to install to unistall all the junk?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

So you've settled on this machine alicia, is that right? http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/e...3158-12133158-12133158-79732772-80128470.html
You're back to the RAM decision again, stick with 1GB or upgrade to 2 GBs. If you're happy now then stick with the installed 1GB and maybe later expand to 2GBs.
These; _I had a link for Vonage, ebay, and aol _generally are just links and no software was actually installed so all you should have to do is delete the link from the desktop. As i said before, any games that are listed separately in the Add/Remove list that are from Wild Tangent I'd remove. Any Anti-virus suite that is listed; Symantec™ Norton Internet Security™ 2007 (60 days live update) I'd remove (but not until you've downloaded the latest AVG and Zone Alarm programs so you can install them before you go on-line again.

After that it's just up to you. It would help if you could type a list of the software installed or showing in the Add / Remove list. Just type it or take screen shots of the list and post it here.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I would encourage you to get the following free protection programs.
www.grisoft.com (avg anti virus)
www.lavasoft.com (ad-aware spy remover)
www.spybotsearchanddestroy.com (spyware removal/immuization)
www.zonelabs.com (firewall)
I understand, that you want only one (1) each firewall, antivirus...
good luck with the new machine,
vicks


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh, I should have mentioned to you that if you download/install/run the following free program it will give you everything on your computer, including license numbers.
www.belarc.com
vicks


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I was just in CC today.. killing time. Man... for $590, they had a Compaq with X2 4400, 2GB RAM, 250gb HD, 19" LCD and a junky HP printer... What a bargin... but what I think is sad is that about 7-8 months ago, a bottom line ($500) PC was an XP box with 512mb, single core... but perform like Vista with 2GB today. 

I also notice that HP sells systems with 3GB of RAM installed too, for about $700.


----------



## alicia828 (Dec 23, 2005)

I settled on all my machines. But something went wrong with them so I took them back. But yes this is the machine I will keep: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8295409&st=hp+a6010n&type=product&id=1173577986927

Since I already paid for Best Buy to install RAM in my last two computers (I had to or they wouldn't be able to fix the memory slot problem in the first one), they installed 3 1GB sticks and left the 1 512 stick in.

I couldn't go anywhere else but Best Buy after I bought my first one because if I did then I would have to pay a 15% restocking fee. So I decided that money would be better towards a different computer. This one costs $649. I guess its alot but I like it so far.

Thank you so much for your help. I really, really appreciate it!


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck.... sorry it wasn't a smoothe transition.


PS: There shouldn't be a 15% restocking fee for DEFECTIVE units. They had to do the restocking fee because people would "free-rent" the products for a few-days or so... then take them back. BB and other stores couldn't re-sell the item as NEW - it was abuse.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Compiler said:


> Good luck.... sorry it wasn't a smoothe transition.
> 
> PS: There shouldn't be a 15% restocking fee for DEFECTIVE units. They had to do the restocking fee because people would "free-rent" the products for a few-days or so... then take them back. BB and other stores couldn't re-sell the item as NEW - it was abuse.


yeah newegg pulled that on me also, sent back a defective floppy drive and they charged me a 15% restock, so i sent them a nasty letter saying hey morons thats quite a nice little racket you have there, then you sell it to some other schmo who again sends it back and again you get a restock, beautiful.
And sure enough if you looked at customer responses about half of them looked like had passed this drive around.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Ugh.... All they would HAVE to do is check the drive out to confirm if its BAD and then NOT charge you. ;(

Hey... cool with the SIG... you may want to add another... I've never heard of "ob" used for on board - but IGP is used quite a bit in the industry. "Intergrated Graphics Processor"


----------



## carcar (Jul 18, 2007)

I too have this KbdStub.EXE and it's actually sitting in my Windows Defender-'not yet classified' so i don't think it's running and I am wondering what I should do with it????


----------

